# When to use Hospital grade recepts?



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Good question, I will be looking forward to the awnsers to that one.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you have a set of prints?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Losrod said:


> I am currently working on a project that is a medical office building. I need to know exactly where i would need to use Hospital grade recepts? There are exam rooms, x-rays, procedure rooms, dialysis area. Once again this is a medical office building. I was reading through the spec book, but nowhere does it spec out for any hospital grade devices.
> Please advice
> Thanks.


517.18(B) (See also (C) )
517.19(B)(2)

The only places I see "hospital grade" receptacles required in the NEC.(2008)

This may very well not be a NEC issue. There is (I think) a UL standard for heath care. This type of facility will have other standards which have to be met.

I suggest calling your AHJ. Check with the engineer of record.

No plan review, I guess?


----------



## Losrod (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes i have set of prints. They are back in the office.
It does not say anywhere on the plans to install hospital grade recept.
Nowhere on the electrical legend, or the electrical notes does it state this.

I also had a hard time trying to determine where to use hospital grade mc.
It seems to be such a gray area as far as to determine where it should be use.
Can anyone clear this up a little better as far as where hospital grade mc should be use and where in the code book i can refer to.


----------



## Losrod (Apr 30, 2008)

What does AHJ stand for?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hospital grade MC (or metal conduit)
517.13

Since you did not complete your profile, we do not know where you are at.
However, I'm guessing that you do not have a jurisdictional plan review? Around here most projects have plans, prints, specs, etc. go through a plan review with the county or city. If the PE (professional engineer ) who is required to prepare and stamp the prints did not spec all this, the plan review would.

Once again, check with your AHJ (authority having jurisdiction) and PE. This is not your call to make, IMO.

I would _*guess*_ that at the very least, the dialysis area would require the HGMC.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have always seem them required by specs in patient treatment areas (therapy machines/etc) or areas where medical gases are available for use.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I have always seem them required by specs in patient treatment areas (therapy machines/etc) or areas where medical gases are available for use.


We did a dentist's office, and no hospital grade receps were required, but the 10 treatment/examining rooms needed the redundant grounding (HG-MC)


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> We did a dentist's office, and no hospital grade receps were required, but the 10 treatment/examining rooms needed the redundant grounding (HG-MC)


I am not sure what the actual criteria is that the engineers go by but that is the way I always see it, rooms were patients are seen/treated always have them required. The last time I was involved in doing a surgery center I had photo copies out of the code book they used
with drawings for the head wall layout. The section and article numbering was similar to the NEC.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Typically the hospital grade receptacles are required in areas where equipment failure would result in a medical crisis. Other areas often get them, but in any event the areas should be noted by the designer and it's not the call of the electrician to decide where they get used. A review of the specs and notes on a medical facility often dictates they get used everywhere.


----------



## Losrod (Apr 30, 2008)

Verry good points. Thanks.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Losrod said:


> I am currently working on a project that is a medical office building. I need to know exactly where i would need to use Hospital grade recepts? There are exam rooms, x-rays, procedure rooms, dialysis area. Once again this is a medical office building. I was reading through the spec book, but nowhere does it spec out for any hospital grade devices. Please advice Thanks.


A rehortical question here: what did your estimator/project manager put in his/her bid take off for those receptacles ? Ask him/her for the bid basis. YOU are the one who will catch heck if you go over budget. Doesn't seem as this is your call. YOU will be the victim in this scenario.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

As an electrician in a hospital, I have installed numerous HG receptacles. HG receptacles are to be installed in all patient exam and treatment areas of the hospital regardless of use. Granted the cost is substantially more for the HG, I use them throughout the hospital due to the quality of an HG. I have found out that a half worn out HG receptacle is still better than a residential or commercial grade new out of the box.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Magoo5150 said:


> HG receptacles are to be installed in all patient exam and treatment areas of the hospital *regardless of use.*


Is this a policy of the hospital, a locally enforced rule', or is it something the maintenance dept started doing on their own?

On the face of it, I'd doubt that more than 50% of the receptacles in a hospital would require them; and in most doctors office less than 10% would; if any at all.

An EC can't afford to provide expensive gear that hasn't been specified.
Specifications should reflect a corollary need.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

I guess this would be a requirement of my own. Since I do not know what equipment will be plugged in which receptacle ( people like to move equipment ) it makes since just to protect the area. When the hospital was built it was spec'd but many changes have been made. When areas are remodeled or renovated, it is up to me to make sure appropriate life safety measures are taken. This is why I only install HG receptacles and HG MC cable when used.


----------

